# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Një 'media player' për Mac

## Diesel Industry

Pershendjetje. 
Desha te di nga perdoruesit e Mac, cfare ka ndonje media player universal, qe luan te gjitha formatet, pervec VLC per kete sistem operativ? Cili eshte playeri me komplet do me keshillonit? 
Thnx.

----------


## darwin

quicktime me të gjithë codecs shtesë - luan gjithçka

----------


## diku_aty

Kenget e albasoulit macbook nuk i hap per ti degjuar. A ka dikush ndonje sugjerim? Ca duhet te download per ti degjuar? 

flm

----------


## geezer

merre Nero`n vlla une zakonish Nero dhe Media Player  kto dyja kan lidhmeri njera me tjetren pasi te instalohen  te une hapin qdo format

----------


## diku_aty

Ca o ajo nero lal? dicka me hollesisht nese sperto? flm

----------


## darwin

Buggs Bunny me Liverpulin nuk ka lexuar qoftë dhe për një sekondë të vetme se ku ka hyrë dhe përse ka shkruar..

diku aty, nuk ka asgjëkundi nero për Mac OS X. ka Roxio Toast 9-8-7-6 etj..

gjithsesi, "diku aty ..në internet" merr VLC player për OS X ose shiko mos gjen dhjetëra kodekët për QuickTime që fshihen anë e mbanë hapësirës virtuale.. Nqs lutjet e tua nuk marrin përgjigje, pyet zotin se të kthen përgjigje menjëherë. Google quhet.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Kenget e albasoulit macbook nuk i hap per ti degjuar. A ka dikush ndonje sugjerim? Ca duhet te download per ti degjuar? 
> 
> flm


Albasoul i stream kenget ne formatin RM prandaj ty te duhet Real Player per ti degjuar nuk e di nese ka real player per mac por kjo eshte ajo qe te duhet ...
www.real.com

Ardi

P.S. Kliko Ketu edhe mer real player falas per MAC

----------


## diku_aty

Pershendetje dhe flm ardi me darwin Nuk e di pasi e downloado real player ma dhe sa e ve kengen ne albasoul ma mbyll safarin direkt.


flm

----------

